# Hopper timers - issue with max "keep" recordings limit



## anex80 (Jul 29, 2005)

I just switched to the Hopper from TiVo and there is a bit of a learning curve to say the least. One issue I'm having is that when I set a recordings limit to say 5 it appears to have no effect. For instance, I set up a show to record new and reruns, keep only 5, but the DVR shows that there are 8 recorded. Shouldn't the timer stop recording episodes when the limit of 5 is reached or at least remove older episodes keeping only 5 on the DVR? I'm not sure if there is something wrong or I just don't understand the differences in this setting vs TiVo.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ragweed10 (Jul 10, 2013)

Why did you Switch ?
I switched from DirecTV to the Hopper ONCE, worst mistake I ever made. I did it a while back when Dish had more HD Channels.
Dish also Stuffs HD Channels together, making the HD picture look like 720
Switched back and ate the early termination fee.
The Hopper has the crazy (6 Receivers) BUT you can only record (2) of your choice. The other (4) are ONLY for the networks.
Which leaves you ONLY (2) Receivers to watch "LIVE" TV or to RECORD on.
If you have (3) TV, You get a Message, Receivers are in USE. 3rd TV is Dead.
Your problem is probably another screw up with the Hopper.
Let us know what Dish says. Just curious.


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

I've noticed that too. Would set up news program to only keep 3 days, since beyond that it's useless. But the Hopper just kept saving them until I cleared them at the end of the week. That brings up another gripe. No way to clear all recordings of a single program except one at a time. Would love a way to select them quickly and then delete in one step.


----------



## anex80 (Jul 29, 2005)

ragweed10 said:


> Why did you Switch ?


I originally left DirecTV for Suddenlink with TiVo, mostly for pricing concerns. There were also some less popular channels that others in my family liked that were offered in HD on Suddenlink whereas Dish and DirecTV had only SD. For the most part I was happy with Suddenlink aside from some pretty frequent glitches and pixelation issues. I posted some pictures in another forum on those.

Long story short, multiple SL techs could not resolve the pictures issues and my wife never really cared for DTV so we decided to give Dish a try. So far it's been ok, but there are a lot of differences in how Dish works compared to DTV and TiVo. I'm still trying to figure it all out.

I will keep all posted on the timers issue though. I've seen it posted on other forums as well but no resolution yet.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ragweed10 (Jul 10, 2013)

anex80 said:


> I originally left DirecTV for Suddenlink with TiVo, mostly for pricing concerns. There were also some less popular channels that others in my family liked that were offered in HD on Suddenlink whereas Dish and DirecTV had only SD. For the most part I was happy with Suddenlink aside from some pretty frequent glitches and pixelation issues. I posted some pictures in another forum on those.
> 
> Long story short, multiple SL techs could not resolve the pictures issues and my wife never really cared for DTV so we decided to give Dish a try. So far it's been ok, but there are a lot of differences in how Dish works compared to DTV and TiVo. I'm still trying to figure it all out.
> 
> ...


What did your wife NOT like about DTV ?
You are right, there are a lot of differences between the two, DTV is MUCH easier to use, and has a LOT more user friendly Features.


----------



## anex80 (Jul 29, 2005)

ragweed10 said:


> What did your wife NOT like about DTV ?


In a nutshell, price, user interface, channel layout, whole-home functionality, and On-Demand or PPV content. She loves the hopper because it's so much "prettier", lol. I'm more of a functionality person myself. Bottom line though, I'm sure the Hopper will be fine once I get used to it. I just need to learn the nuances that make it different.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

anex80 said:


> Shouldn't the timer stop recording episodes when the limit of 5 is reached or at least remove older episodes keeping only 5 on the DVR?


Removing old is what the receiver should be doing. Keeping the most recent five (in your case).



BillJ said:


> No way to clear all recordings of a single program except one at a time.


Highlight the program's folder then press the blue delete key. You can also go to the edit menu and select multiple titles to delete (if you do not have programs grouped by title).


----------



## ragweed10 (Jul 10, 2013)

anex80 said:


> In a nutshell, price, user interface, channel layout, whole-home functionality, and On-Demand or PPV content. She loves the hopper because it's so much "prettier", lol. I'm more of a functionality person myself. Bottom line though, I'm sure the Hopper will be fine once I get used to it. I just need to learn the nuances that make it different.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Sounds like she needed some training on the Genie. "Prettier" ?? I am with you, Functionality MUCH More Important.
Don't plan on EVER getting used to the Hopper. It doesn't happen. You will just get MADDER.


----------

